# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  condominio

## elisabetta

Volevo sapere una cosa:
il condomio applica una ritenuta fiscale del 4% sulle fatture dei lavori condominiali.
Io artigiano che emetto fattura cosa devo fare?
Indicare un articolo di legge.... applicare io la ritenuta?
Grazie a tutti

----------


## Speedy

> Volevo sapere una cosa:
> il condomio applica una ritenuta fiscale del 4% sulle fatture dei lavori condominiali.
> Io artigiano che emetto fattura cosa devo fare?
> Indicare un articolo di legge.... applicare io la ritenuta?
> Grazie a tutti

  L'artigiano che emette fattura nei confronti di un condominio non ha l'obbligo di indicare la ritenuta 4%, per cui indica in fattura l'imponibile, l'iva ed il totale.
Tuttavia è opportuno annotare nella fattura, dopo il totale, che il condominio ha l'obbligo di effettuare la ritenuta 4% sull'imponibile, per cui può scrivere: importo della ritenuta 4% euro ... netto da pagare euro  ...
Ciao

----------

